# My Copper Butterfly OHM Male



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Is the overwhelming feeling that I have the best looking Betta normal? Klaus is just way too adorable to me. (He's arriving to me by the 16th-18th of the month.)
:lol:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

He's definitely a looker =) -- And we all think our bettas are teh best looking xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Is the overwhelming feeling that I have the best looking Betta normal?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:yes:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

i have petco mutts and they are exceptional.;-)

Klaus looks like silver and red to me. gorgeous!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh good! I'm glad that's normal. I think all Betta's are gorgeous, but I do certainly have a biased towards him. Haha.
:rofl:


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not saying he's gorgeous, but please invite me over so I can steal him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

waterdog said:


> I'm not saying he's gorgeous, but please invite me over so I can steal him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh of course you can come see hi-.. Heeeey, wait a second. 


LOL. Thank you though! I saw him and knew I HAD to have him, it wasn't even a question. Haha.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

;-)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

he is FABULOUS!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Jexx said:


> he is FABULOUS!!


Thank you! I'm so very excited about him!!
:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

What a handsome fish!!! BEAUTIFUL colors! I think it's totally normal! All of my fish are the most beautiful around....or atleast I think so. ;P


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> What a handsome fish!!! BEAUTIFUL colors! I think it's totally normal! All of my fish are the most beautiful around....or atleast I think so. ;P


I'll be sure to pass along the compliment.
;-)

Hahahaha. The biased seems to be mutually consented then! Favoring your fish seems to be normal.
:XD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Favoring your fish is very normal! Actually, if you didnt favor them there would probably be something wrong with you lol


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> Favoring your fish is very normal! Actually, if you didnt favor them there would probably be something wrong with you lol


Hahaha. Fair enough! I do love looking at other Betta; but they just can't compare to my Klaus.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow awesome betta! Did you buy him from Aquabid?


----------



## Atir1215 (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! ...And the feeling is normal... I think! I just got my first betta a few months ago and I know there are "prettier" Bettas out there, but I still think Mr. Sherman Whitmore is the most handsom to me! 

(He has more red/iridescence to him, but this was the best pic I have so far


----------



## Atir1215 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh... WOW... I am loving your "quote" WaterDog! My fiancé probably thinks I'm a psycho about my little man too! ...if I so much as mention Mr. Sherman, he gives me that "Seriously? You're talking about that fish again..." look!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Mr2KiEu said:


> Wow awesome betta! Did you buy him from Aquabid?


I actually bought him straight from Betta Akapes website.
C:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Atir1215 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! ...And the feeling is normal... I think! I just got my first betta a few months ago and I know there are "prettier" Bettas out there, but I still think Mr. Sherman Whitmore is the most handsom to me!
> 
> (He has more red/iridescence to him, but this was the best pic I have so far


Thank you! He struck a cord in my heart and named himself my first Betta. Haha. 

Isn't Sherman a handsome fellow! I love his pretty colors. (Even though you said they are a bit different.  )


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Atir1215 said:


> Oh... WOW... I am loving your "quote" WaterDog! My fiancé probably thinks I'm a psycho about my little man too! ...if I so much as mention Mr. Sherman, he gives me that "Seriously? You're talking about that fish again..." look!


I actually gave mine the oppertunity once. I made her a deal. I'll give up the fish if you give up jewelry and shoes! She said, keep the d** fish.
lmao ;-)


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Miyu I know you got a great betta. He breeds them so well. They are not people shy. I bet you have the same problem I do with it comes to cleaning tanks. Dandelion always in the way. Dalish was like that too.They travel very well and only my little girl arrived a bit stressed. Not so stressed she wouldn't eat  but it took a day or two for her color to darken to normal.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Phaydra said:


> Miyu I know you got a great betta. He breeds them so well and they are all use to people. All of my coppers from him are so people friendly. They travel very well and only my little girl arrived a bit stressed. Not so stressed she wouldn't eat  but it took a day or two for her color to darken to normal.


Awesome to hear! I'm hoping that the Jennifer shipper in the US can get him to me as soon as possible. I'm just so excited! Haha. (Although I understand if it takes her a couple days to send it out. xD )


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Awesome to hear! I'm hoping that the Jennifer shipper in the US can get him to me as soon as possible. I'm just so excited! Haha. (Although I understand if it takes her a couple days to send it out. xD )


I use Jennifer too. Yeah it will take her a day or two to get it all sorted. They gets hundreds of fish in one shipment but Jennifer has a pretty good system worked out. Don't worry though Jennifer will make sure your little boy is well taken care of while he is with her.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Phaydra said:


> I use Jennifer too. Yeah it will take her a day or two to get it all sorted. They gets hundreds of fish in one shipment but Jennifer has a pretty good system worked out. Don't worry though Jennifer will make sure your little boy is well taken care of while he is with her.


Awesome possum! If I could, I'd go pick him up from her. Hahaha. She's stationed in Atlanta, and I'm in Columbus.
:lol:

But I'm glad he's in good hands. That's all you can ask for.
C:


----------

